# Beware computer problems are here



## HalfSmoked (May 4, 2017)

I just had to take my computer to the shop and get it cleaned up someone was nice enough to share a virus now every time I lodge on to this forum sight I  get a flag that says some content blocked potential danger by my soft ware protector. How about it guys if your computer is dirty get it cleaned up. Just my $.02 but its costly to have to take your computer to the shop.

Warren


----------



## tropics (May 4, 2017)

HalfSmoked said:


> I just had to take my computer to the shop and get it cleaned up someone was nice enough to share a virus now every time I lodge on to this forum sight I  get a flag that says some content blocked potential danger by my soft ware protector. How about it guys if your computer is dirty get it cleaned up. Just my $.02 but its costly to have to take your computer to the shop.
> 
> Warren


Warren I had a virus blocked by AVG last week,wasn't sure if it was this site or another that I glance at

Richie


----------



## BGKYSmoker (May 4, 2017)

I got away from the windows platform


----------



## HalfSmoked (May 4, 2017)

So what do you use, We have windows 10 and I use foxfire and McAfee as my security.

Warren


----------



## BGKYSmoker (May 4, 2017)

HalfSmoked said:


> So what do you use, We have windows 10 and I use foxfire and McAfee as my security.
> 
> Warren


I use a mac. 

Yes i know that macs can at times get a virus.


----------



## HalfSmoked (May 4, 2017)

I think part of the problem here may be from Yahoo which Verizon uses as it carrier just my $.02 but still lets not pass around a virus if you have one.

Warren


----------



## tropics (May 5, 2017)

HalfSmoked said:


> I think part of the problem here may be from Yahoo which Verizon uses as it carrier just my $.02 but still lets not pass around a virus if you have one.
> 
> Warren


​Verizon will not be handling emails any more after today 

Richie


----------



## HalfSmoked (May 5, 2017)

Thanks Richie did hear something about that not sure what we are going to have to do.

Take a look at the PA group looks like the gathering may take place.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked (May 6, 2017)

tropics said:


> HalfSmoked said:
> 
> 
> > I think part of the problem here may be from Yahoo which Verizon uses as it carrier just my $.02 but still lets not pass around a virus if you have one.
> ...


Wife contacted Verizon it only pertains to cell phones not home base computers.  Therefore my email address will not change I don't have email on use in my cell phone anyway. Buts thanks for the info.

Warren


----------



## tropics (May 6, 2017)

HalfSmoked said:


> tropics said:
> 
> 
> > HalfSmoked said:
> ...


Warren I had Verizon email this is the notice I got,I only do email from a computer

Your verizon.net email is being retired. You must take action by midnight tomorrow, May 05, 2017. If you choose not to take action, your email will be blocked and you will be unable to view, send or receive email. Other than this change, your Verizon service(s) won't be affected.

We have two options for you to consider. Please review both options and take action today to avoid losing access to your email.

Richie


----------



## dward51 (May 6, 2017)

It may have been code that is embedded in an ad and not the actual SMF site.  I've seen that before on several other sites.  Good anti-virus and anti-malware software is a must when online IMO (good, as in full paid versions).


----------



## tbrtt1 (May 6, 2017)

Like Nepas, I'm on Mac. Have been for 15 years. Never any virus problems. If you can swing the cost it's worth going to Mac IMHO. But yes they are proud of their stuff. 

One thought, be sure to update your AV and OS often. It can be a pain in the arse, seemingly constantly having to update. But it is necessary on a Windows platform. The company I work for uses Windows and we  are a large company. We have relatively few virus issues because all ou PCs and laptops as set to automatically update. We all curse it when it is installing and takes a while to boot or shut down during the install, but it keeps our company clean.


----------



## chilerelleno (May 6, 2017)

My machine is clean, no problems here, my AVG Ultimate/Zen hasn't even logged anything while on SMF.

Admit it, you've been visiting those Japanese Hentai forums again... Give ya a virus every time . :eek:

J/K...  Viruses and malware are insidious and seem to come out of anywhere.


----------



## tropics (May 6, 2017)

dward51 said:


> It may have been code that is embedded in an ad and not the actual SMF site.  I've seen that before on several other sites.  Good anti-virus and anti-malware software is a must when online IMO (good, as in full paid versions).


Dave I have full paid for 4 units (phones PCs )

Richie


----------



## Bearcarver (May 6, 2017)

My Son owns all the computers here & throughout his Business. Must be at least 12 computers.

We used to have so many problems, I though the PC repair guy was going to start paying us Rent.

Then about 6 years ago Bear Jr turned everything into Macs, and since that No problems. Cost him a Bundle!!

No wonder that repair guy advised him not to do it !!!  If I was a PC repairman I would Hate Macs!!!

Bear


----------



## BGKYSmoker (May 6, 2017)

On a Mac while the power is off you can press the left control, shift and power button for 10 seconds. Then power back on and WOWSERS Faster Mac


----------

